# Solved: Error message from antivirus



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I keep getting this error message from my Antivirus. Please see attachment. Can anyone tell me what is means where to find it and how to stop it please?
Mac Mini OS X 10.9.1 running Mavericks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You'll have better luck posting the output from the Console app when this happens.
Hopefully the app posts valuable info there or we can see any OS related errors that might be part of the problem.

That error message you posted really isn't helpful and we'd all just be guessing based on that alone.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Console report is so long I cannot send it. If you could give me a clue to how to locate the important bit I would be grateful?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry, it's hard to say what to look or, especially since sometimes applications don't post anything.

Best method is open Console, click the *Clear Display*, now leave Console running in background window and run your antivirus software. Once the error pops up, switch to Console window and look at last 25 or so lines for anything related to Antivirus or disk errors.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have decided to stop using Avast and have gone back to ClamXav but thank you for you help.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have gone back to Avast and have attached the Console report. Please can you help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The log is cut off, need to see entire sentence.

Even from that you can see from line 6 that it is having an issue reading/writing a file in /Library/Application Support folder.

You need to click that triangle and expand for the full message and see what file it is.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hope this is what you want?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Another console report


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you have the OS X firewall enabled? (System Preferences -> Security)


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes I have is that a problem? I have heard from other Mac users that Avast often throws up wrong error messages.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, from the limited console messages, it looks like Avast is having an issue connecting or communicating with Avast's servers. A quick search on Avast's support web site showed that there were some issues communicating when the OS X firewall was enabled.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I will not use it any more. I am trying ClamXav which seems easier to use. Thanks again.


----------

